# Last Hurrah



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Tomorrow is the last day of grouse season. Temp today was 25 and little snow so I took the Wisenheimer for one last hunt. We walked for about an hour and a half. Saw tracks of deer, rabbit, bobcat, and skunk. No grouse. It didn't matter except I would have liked to get one last for the pup. 

Forcast low tonight is -20 with -40 windchills. High tomorrow of -10. Don't think we will be going hunting tomorrow. I do prefer holding on to a wooden stock with my bare hand vs. hard, cold plastic.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Nimrod, did you see much rabbit movement? I thought they may start to hunker down. Do you have snowshoe hares there?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

It snowed last night so the only tracks had to be made this morning. We walked about 2 miles and saw tracks of 4 or 5 rabbits. I don't know if that's a lot or not. I don't think we have snowshoe hares here. They could have been jackalopes. it's hard to tell by the tracks.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It used to be that all we had was snowshoe hares. Now cottontails are moving into the area beyond the lawns and yards. Hares are pretty concentrated in good habitat. Seeing 4-5 sets of fresh tracks in 1/4 mile wouldn't be unusual but you can walk miles of logging trail and not see that many tracks.

One day I went out during a heavy snowfall with my bow. I figured any tracks that I saw would be fresh so it made it easy to follow the hare. That hare took me around a 100 yard circle 3 times before I finally saw it's almost black eye under a fallen tree. I missed it.

A group of us went hare hunting in AK and that really works well. Just walk and stop. Walk and stop. The hares show themselves while focusing on the other hunters.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

If you're going to talk jackalope you should put up a picture of a real one instead of the made up one.

Wade

http://web.stanford.edu/group/virus/papilloma/2008/historyandtaxonomy.html


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Ouch, I bet that smarts.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My brother and I used to hunt snow shoe hare a lot. Best place we found to find a bunch was where the state had allowed a section of the woods to be clear cut a year or two before.

 Al


----------

